# Chicken Thigh Confit



## jcam222 (Feb 1, 2021)

A little bit of sous vide action this weekend during the snowstorm. Sous Vide Confit Chicken thighs with roasted fennel, tomato and olives dressed with shaved Parmesan and a sauce of fennel pesto mixed with the fresh chicken broth. Lol plated pic was prior to the Parmesan I added to her melting as my wife was tired of waiting on the plating haha.  I hit it with a torch after. Prep wise the chicken was salted and covered in a wet mix of onion , garlic and thyme for 24 hours. It was then rinsed to remove most of the salt. Each had thinly sliced onion tucked  under the skin and a couple sprigs of fresh thyme on top. Then it was into the food saver bag to swim in duck fat and be sealed. Sous vide for 7 hours @ 165F. Out of the sous vide and into a 500F oven to crisp up the skin. I separated the broth from fat and mixed it with the fresh fennel pesto to add a little savory to the tangy pesto. Pesto was fresh fennel frond (say that fast ten times lol) garlic, salt, pepper, olive oil, lemon juice and zest. Veggies were just pan roasted  with a little olive oil, salt and pepper. Definitely tasty. Next time I’d use salt cured olives as opposed to kalamatta. I will definitely explore confit style cooking more with the rich duck fat. Hoping to do duck breast in the next few weeks. Wish 

 73saint
 lived closer because I saw the duck breast at the butcher shop is like $22 / lbs.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 1, 2021)

Man that looks amazing Jeff. Nice job bud


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks amazing  !!. And the colors? WOW !!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 1, 2021)

I sure would hate to destroy that pretty plate....but.......it would happen. Man that looks sooooo good! Very nice work Jeff!


----------



## checkdude (Feb 1, 2021)

That looks just amazing!  So much talent. If I could half as good I would be dancing a jig. Great job!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice work !


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Feb 1, 2021)

Wow. Looks amazing.  That last pic is the money!!


----------



## 73saint (Feb 1, 2021)

That looks amazing!  I wish I were closer as well because I’d give you the ducks just for some leftovers ha!  
I wish I had a third of your culinary acumen!


----------



## xray (Feb 2, 2021)

That looks really amazing Jeff! Nicely done!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 2, 2021)

Oh my gosh!  Best looking chicken I have ever seen.  You still amaze me.  I am waiting for you to write a cookbook.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 2, 2021)

Another magazine worthy presentation Jeff, looks delicious and a beautiful piece of work! RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 2, 2021)

Jeff...yet another truly spectacular effort. That meal looks absolutely amazing my friend. I don't know how you keep doing this but it never ceases to amaze me. Excellent job sir!!

Robert


----------



## texomakid (Feb 2, 2021)

Wow Jeff that's next level stuff. The plate is beautiful. I smoked some chicken thighs and then a quick sear on the grill last night but now I feel ashamed. 

Just awesome


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2021)

Looks beautiful! 

Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 2, 2021)

Dannnggg Jeff! That looks awesome man. Carousel worthy IMO. I would be all over it. LIKE


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 2, 2021)

Fantastic looking dish!


----------



## ronf (Feb 2, 2021)

Great, as usual.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 5, 2021)

How did this not make the carousel?  Must be giving other people a chance.   . I bought some nice hand cut thighs from Market Street and can't decide to try this or grill them?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 5, 2021)

OK just realized need Duck Fat and that stuff kinda of pricey for me.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 5, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> OK just realized need Duck Fat and that stuff kinda of pricey for me.





			https://www.kroger.com/p/private-selection-rendered-duck-fat/0001111003055
		


They also make it in a spray can. I picked some up on 

 BGKYSmoker
 recommendation and it's delicious and affordable


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 5, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> How did this not make the carousel?



I was kinda wondering the same thing. Sure is a beautiful meal and would look great up there.

Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 5, 2021)

Damn, just damn, damn does that look delicious!
I can almost taste and savor the succulence through the monitor, such are the quality of your pics.
WOW!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> https://www.kroger.com/p/private-selection-rendered-duck-fat/0001111003055
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That price looks a little better than the one I seen.  Will pick some up next time at Kroger.  Thanks Jake.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> https://www.kroger.com/p/private-selection-rendered-duck-fat/0001111003055
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gives the chicken a nice taste.....Some info if you get the duck fat in a spray can. If the nozzle clogs just take it off and put in hot water for a couple mins.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 5, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> OK just realized need Duck Fat and that stuff kinda of pricey for me.





BrianGSDTexoma said:


> How did this not make the carousel?  Must be giving other people a chance.   . I bought some nice hand cut thighs from Market Street and can't decide to try this or grill them?


 To do the confit style you do not have to use duck fat. You can even use olive oil. Just need the meat swimming in fat. Takes far less sous vide style than in a pot. Keep in mind you can recover most of the duck fat by defatting the juice from the sous vide pouch. I recovered most and froze to use in smaller amounts in the future to use in sautéing / frying and roasting other things.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 22, 2021)

A friend tried this recipe yesterday and the his seal failed losing all his fat.  I would of cried.  I double seal everything that goes in the Sous Vide.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 22, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> A friend tried this recipe yesterday and the his seal failed losing all his fat.  I would of cried.  I double seal everything that goes in the Sous Vide.


I actually did this one with a single seal. I did use a double bag on my jerk style for this.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 23, 2021)

Not sure how much fat to use for this?   I thought about maybe using this just for a practice round before using the duck fat.  Probably be doing 4 thighs.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 23, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Not sure how much fat to use for this?   I thought about maybe using this just for a practice round before using the duck fat.  Probably be doing 4 thighs.
> 
> View attachment 486531


Bury it in fat baby. I froze the leftover duck fat to reuse.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 26, 2021)

I picked up my favorite hand cut thighs from Market Street to use for this.  Guess just go with the Duct Fat.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 26, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I picked up my favorite hand cut thighs from Market Street to use for this.  Guess just go with the Duct Fat.


Save the used fat and freeze in cubes. They say great to break out for cooking veggies and other things


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 26, 2021)

Not sure how I missed this the first time around, but what a thing of beauty. Very nicely done.


----------

